# what is the average salary for BSc IT people?



## zegulas (Mar 10, 2007)

Anyone knows, what starting salary is for BScIT students?


----------



## Pathik (Mar 10, 2007)

depends oin the post u hav..
abt 15-20k


----------



## zegulas (Mar 10, 2007)

thanx buddy for such an instant reply.


----------



## freshseasons (Mar 10, 2007)

I have a friend sanket V who is in Us and roughly his salary is 60K . Yes he is Bsc It.


----------



## zegulas (Mar 10, 2007)

ok thanx for the info freshseasons


----------



## shyamno (Mar 10, 2007)

This is the info from the CTS...they said that for BSc freshers..the annual pay is Rs. 2.40 lacs for one year and after one year 2.60 lacs.....


----------



## gauravakaasid (Mar 12, 2007)

am in CTS kolkata, for BSc/BCA freshers its 1.61 lacs/p.a from this year onwards


----------

